# Lưu ý mẹ cần biết để chọn sữa mát cho bé



## anhnguyen87 (16/9/19)

Sữa là thức ăn không thể thiếu cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ, ngoài sữa mẹ là nguồn dinh dưỡng quý giá tự nhiên từ mẹ thì sữa bột hay còn gọi là sữa công thức đã có mặt từ lâu trên thị trường như là một giải pháp cho các mẹ sinh mổ sữa chưa về kịp hay là các mẹ không may mắn có đủ sữa cho con bú hoặc sau khi cai sữa mẹ, bé vẫn có thể bổ sung thêm loại sữa này.

Không thể phủ nhận sự cần thiết của sữa bột đối với trẻ nhỏ, không chỉ tiện, cung cấp đầy đủ chất, sữa công thức còn đặc biệt quan trọng với những mẹ ít sữa hay mất sữa tuy nhiên việc lựa chọn loại sữa nào phù hợp cho con, loại sữa mát không gây táo bón cho trẻ là vô cùng quan trọng.

Sữa bột thường gây nóng cho cơ thể trẻ nhỏ vì lúc này hệ tiêu hóa của bé còn quá non nớt, mà sữa bột thường được bổ sung quá nhiều chất để chạy theo thị hiếu người tiêu dùng, cơ thể trẻ không hấp thu hết được các dưỡng chất có trong sữa gây nên hiện tượng đầy bụng, khó tiêu, táo bón hoặc thậm chí rối loạn tiêu hóa. Chính vì vậy khi chọn sữa cho bé yêu, các mẹ nên quan tâm đến các thành phần có trong sữa để tránh táo bón cho bé.




​*Học mẹ Nhật cách chăm sóc con*
Các mẹ nhật thường dành rất nhiều thời gian trong ngày để chăm sóc con vì họ quan niệm trẻ em chính là mầm non tương lai của đất nước vì vậy mẹ Nhật rất chú trọng đến khẩu phần ăn hàng ngày của bé, cho bé ăn các thực phẩm giàu chất xơ tự nhiên, vitamin, Canxi, DHA cho bé… tuyệt đối không để trẻ dùng các sản phẩm dinh dưỡng có sử dụng các chất tạo hương – mùi vị. Đặc biệt đối với sản phẩm dinh dưỡng bổ sung như sữa bột thì điều quan tâm hàng đầu của các mẹ Nhật là phải có thành phần tương tự sữa tự nhiên, không sử dụng các chất tạo mùi, tạo màu, hương liệu, đường….

Và đây chính là một trong các bí kíp chăm con chuẩn Nhật, các dòng sữa mát vẫn được ưu tiên nhất trong lựa chọn của các mẹ Nhật, đồng hành cùng các mẹ trong quá trình chăm con  để giúp bé có hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, hấp thu tốt dinh dưỡng trong năm đầu đời và ngăn ngừa bệnh táo bón hiệu quả.

Cũng theo chia sẻ của các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng Nhật Bản, cách tốt nhất giúp trẻ không bị táo bón là tạo điều kiện để bé có hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, tăng cường khả năng hấp thu dưỡng chất từ sữa và thức ăn.

Hầu hết các loại sữa trên thị trường hiện nay đều có chứa hàm lượng β-Lactoglobulin khá cao, cao gấp 3 lần sữa mẹ. β-Lactoglobulin là thành phần chiếm 50% lượng đạm whey trong sữa bò, là một loại protein khó tiêu hóa, việc dung nạp quá nhiều β-Lactoglobulin vào cơ thể sẽ gây ra tình trạng khó tiêu, tạo áp lực lên hệ tiêu hóa, khiến hệ tiêu hóa làm việc liên tục dẫn đến quá sức khiến bé bị táo bón.

Giải pháp then chốt đó là làm sao giảm hàm lượng β-Lactoglobulin có trong thành phần sữa công thức xuống mức thấp nhất để giảm thiểu tình trạng táo bón ở trẻ? Việc tách β-Lactoglobulin không hề đơn giản, đòi hỏi sự hỗ trợ tối ưu của công nghệ và thiết bị máy móc hiện đại. Hiện nay đã có nhà máy đại hãng sữa Wakodo đặt tại Tochigi Nhật Bản đã áp dụng thành công công nghệ này giúp giảm hàm lượng β-Lactoglobulin về mức thấp nhất hiện nay.

Mẹ Việt không cần lo lắng WAKODO TƯ VẤN CÔNG THỨC BỞI NUTIFOOD – NHẬP KHẨU NGUYÊN LON TỪ NHẬT BẢN: đây là dòng sữa cao cấp mới có mặt tại thị trường Việt Nam được tư vấn công thức bởi tập đoàn Nutifood để phù hợp với thể trạng trẻ Việt Nam nhất.






Wakodo áp dụng công nghệ Nhật thủy phân đạm tương tự thành phần sữa tự nhiên, công thức đột phá giảm Beta-lactoglobulin, góp phần hỗ trợ hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, giàu chất xơ GOS thúc đẩy sự phát triển của vi khuẩn có lợi cho đường ruột, cải thiện hệ tiêu hóa và làm mềm phân. Sữa Wakodo còn là nguồn bổ sung DHA hỗ trợ bé phát triển não bộ và thị giác. Các loại vitamin A, B, C, E giúp trẻ tăng cường sức đề kháng, tăng cân và phát triển chiều cao. Sản phẩm dễ tan, hương vị thơm ngon, gần gũi, dễ pha chế bằng nước ấm hoặc nước mát nên được các mẹ ưu tiên lựa chọn.

Với công nghệ tiên tiến và những ưu điểm nổi trội như trên Wakodo chính là sản phẩm phù hợp nhất cho các mẹ đang muốn tìm sữa mát cho con. Các mẹ có thể xem thêm thông tin chi tiết về sữa nhập khẩu chống táo bón Wakodo NutiFood tại website: wakodonutifood.com

_Nguồn: hellobacsy_​


----------

